# Sunterra Europe for Sale



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 27, 2006)

I just read a 9/15/06 news release that Sunterra has put its european division up for sale in order to recoup money for its stock holders.  I wonder if that means they will not be selling in North America.


----------

